# Probiotics and IBS: rationale, putative mechanisms, and evidence



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

J Clin Gastroenterol. 2006 Mar;Mayo Clinic College of Medicine, Mayo Clinic, Rochester, MN 55905, USA"Probiotics and irritable bowel syndrome: rationale, putative mechanisms, and evidence of clinical efficacy.""The irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) follows an acute, presumably infectious diarrheal illness in approximately 15% of patients. There may be a persistent, mild inflammatory state with changes in mucosal function or structure. Changes in the colonic bacterial flora reported in IBS seem related to predominant bowel. Colonic bacteria normally metabolize nutrients with the formation of gas and short chain fatty acids. The latter may induce propulsive contractions and accelerate colonic transit or they may enhance fluid and sodium absorption in the colon. This review addresses the mechanisms, rationale and current evidence for the efficacy of probiotics, including Lactobacilli, Bifidobacteria, and VSL#3, in the treatment of IBS. *The mechanisms influenced by probiotics include immune function, motility, and the intraluminal milieu. Probiotics may suppress the low-grade inflammation associated with IBS  or restore normal local immune function. Lactobacilli and Bifidobacteria subspecies are able to deconjugate and absorb bile acids, potentially reducing the colonic mucosal secretion of mucin and fluids that may contribute to functional diarrhea or IBS with diarrhea.* Therapeutic trials show the potential benefit of Bifidobacteria or Lactobacilli species alone or in the specific probiotic combination, VSL#3, on symptoms in IBS. Colonic transit was retarded in IBS patients treated with VSL#3 without induction of significant changes in bowel function. In summary, probiotics are promising therapies in IBS."pub med


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

LOL, I posted the J Clin Gasto articles in a thread, Eric reposted them, then here again







Great minds think alike


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Well, shoot, pub med troll that I am, I was waiting for someone else to post that & I never saw it. I also posted it in probiotics...Sheesh.I'm about to post this study from Aug re: flavonols & mast cells in OTC~ pub med Hopefully it's not another repost of a repost of a post!







T-


----------

